# A6 vs 530i



## gs1397 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I am in the process of evaluating a car upgrade. I drive alot, somewhere between 25-30K/year and am looking at either an 07 A6 or 07 530i. 
My concern over both of these is reliablity. I have been in the Japanese mindset for a while and the Honda/Acura's I have owned have been virtually problem free. 
So my question to you guys here is, how's the reliability of the A6? Could i put 100K on one and not break the bank? 
Thanks a bunch for the feedback.
GC


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: A6 vs 530i (gs1397)*

06 & up 3.2 A6's are very good overall. 05 models was 1st year of restyle and had some growing pains, but still quite good for a new generation car. Get a certified car from an Audi dealer, and it'll take you to 100k warranty.
3.2 motor is cheaper to keep over the old 2.7. No turbos and the 3.2 does not need the expensive timing belt service.
I'm on my 2nd new body style A6, and have had very few issues any mechanics or electronics. 
Even consumer reports has the A6 as a recommended vehicle, and they're usually pretty tough on German cars.


----------



## gIzzE (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: A6 vs 530i (jperryrocks)*

BMW vs A6?? 
Depends what you want from your car really. 
I have gone from a 535d M-Sport touring to a 3.2 Quattro A6 avant.
The BMW is a fantastic car, it is almost the perfect all round car imho, I loved mine. I only had it a year but did 30k miles around the UK, and in Europe. It would gobble the miles up and trips to Geneva, Paris, St. Tropez were a breeze. It will happily sit at 130mph for 6 hours and feel completely stable. 
I did St. Tropez back to Norfolk in 11 hours, which is around 1000 miles and includes getting back into the UK. 
The gadgets on the BMW are slightly better than the Audi, things like Heads Up Display......
















The I-Drive is easier to use when on the move than MMI too, but it takes longer to learn, still only a week really, but can put you off at first. 

As a drivers car there is no comparison, the BMW is in a totally different league altogether. 
The balance and the handling is just sublime!! 
Taking it across country on some back roads is an absolute joy, it goes exactly where you point it, no understeer, just a perfectly balanced car that feels half its size. 
So has to be the BMW then?? 
Well no. Not really. 

I also have an M3 which gives me all that, so I wanted more comfort and that is what you get with the A6. It wafts around in a way the BMW never could, I always used to drive the BMW hard, it eggs you on to do so, the Audi is sedate, the handling is more like a boat than a sports car and because of that I just cruise around, it is fast enough to get me from A-B and overtake safely, but its rlaxed nature also means that I don't feel the need to get there as fast. 
I can do 500 miles in the A6 and it feels more like 250 miles. 

If I could only own one car it would be a 5 series touring, but I am lucky enough to have an M3 for having fun in, so for the sensible mile muncher the A6 is my car of choice. 

I should add, in a year and 30k miles I didn't have a problem with the 535d, and it had every option on it. 
My 3.2 Q currently has the PDC faulty, the rear washer is dead and the auto lights/wipers throwing and error on the dash. Also the trim on the side of the seat is loose and some of the buttons like the electronic parking brake switch is starting to peel. 
Oh, and I had to get a new set of keys last month as they all stopped working, well the main one did and then relaised none of the spares would disarm the alarm. 
It has only done 40k miles and I was not expecting these problems on a luxury German marque to be honest. But only little niggles that will get sorted under warranty. 


_Modified by gIzzE at 9:59 PM 3/11/2009_


----------

